# Good prints



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a really good, complete set of drawings for a house or remodel they are willing to send me? I am looking for something that calls out all finishes, built-ins, trim details, etc. Something with a lot of detail and thought put into them? We are discussing the plans we keep getting and I want to show my partners what a good set of plans looks like.


----------



## Cnrhodes (Jun 23, 2013)

*Detailed Plans*

Problem with a super detailed set of plans is they never get followed to the letter, that why most Architects and Designers produce mostly builders sets. Homeowners tend to change their minds during construction so much that the added cost of the extra detailing on the plans is really a waste of money. In the 20+ years I have been building I have only seen 2 sets of plans that detail paint finishes, trim profiles and locations, fixtures ect.... and both times the homeowner didn't have us install or build what was detailed. 

Why is such a detailed plan important to you as a builder, just curious?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Same as above, builder prints, add detailed drawings as choices are made on a custom selection packet we develop. Details are drawn and approved. 

I was a lead guy for a prominent builder in the area, he had a very talented archy draw great plans with details a few times...... none of the houses I worked for him match those plans...

I may have a set I'll look though


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I guess good was a poor adjective. 

Plans with a lot of detail are what I am looking for. 

They are just being used for a discussion. The problems described above are part of the discussion.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Just my thoughts - 

Commercial practices... Schedules (matrix) with Call out Symbols

Door schedules
Room Finish Schedules
Flooring schedules
....

Symbols shown on all plans and elevations or dedicated "Finish" sheets. Most residential drawings are already cluttered. Many are halfassed cad monkey drawn with poor graphical representations and visually are soo cluttered that extra detials ..... :no: Adding anything beyond the minimums is counter productive, imho.

Schedules and specialized drawings at $250-500 a, arch D-E sheet, gravy train for archys draftsman. Vast Majority of residential much more cost effective to have the PM manage the details from specs. Even before customer changes. Then updating maintaining current revisions  ...

It's more about how you choose to manage the project and how the subs best respond to higher levels of detail and changes in residential. I've always detailed the crap out everything in the drawings. Fastest-easiest reference to get details compared to sorting through pages of specs and notes. :laughing: Pretty much nobody else cares but me.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Dan, PM me your mailing address. Ill send you a set of plans with pretty goo amount of detail. Its a new construction but remodel or new amount of detail is the same.


----------



## ACManHouston (Feb 10, 2017)

You can't find a mock-up online for this? I have seen them before. Maybe I am not understanding what you are asking.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

I can check with my BIL to see if he has any. We did a couple jobs with architects/ interior design and they called out everything on them.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Dan_Watson said:


> Does anyone have a really good, complete set of drawings for a house or remodel they are willing to send me? I am looking for something that calls out all finishes, built-ins, trim details, etc. Something with a lot of detail and thought put into them? We are discussing the plans we keep getting and I want to show my partners what a good set of plans looks like.


I have a set for a whole house. It's 7 pages. Not sure if I have all 7 in PDF, I'll have to check my ibm. PM me an email and I'll fwd what I have.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not a fan of a lot of detail. I like to have a little freedom. 


Mike.
_________


----------

